# New scar picture



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hello,

I have added a new picture of my scar. It is now 6 weeks. If you look closely you can see the beginning of my old one. I have no reason to doubt this one will heal in the same manner. Best wishes to all of you!
P.S. You will have to go to my profile & albums to see it. I haven't figured out how to insert a pic in a message.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

It looks great! It totally blends in to the "necklace line" or whatever my doctor called it. How does it feel? How are you feeling? How is your neck mobility? Like, does it hurt to turn your head or anything? (I'm trying to figure out how playing tennis is going to feel after the surgery). Thank you so much for posting the pictures. That is really encouraging and helpful to look at. I love the glue instead of stitches. I hope they do that for me!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

On a separate note... what are the Tums for? Heartburn or calcium? I've got heartburn too and wondering if it is related to thyroid or just a coincidence.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

The surgeon told me he'd follow the wrinkle on my neck for the incision. I told him my little neck wrinkle was actually one of my best ones - couldn't he go in through my forehead???

Your scar is healing well, webster2.

Do you think there's any chance I can attend a special family function exactly one week after my surgery? My husband's only living uncle is going to be 95 and his family is throwing a birthday party/family reunion to celebrate. It'll be out-of-town but we'll come and go on the same day.

It's a catered dinner and I don't know whether to say I'm coming or not.

Also, back to the scar. How long after surgery does a scar look so bad it would need to be covered in public? If I get to go to the party, I don't know what I'd wear.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have added a new picture of my scar. It is now 6 weeks. If you look closely you can see the beginning of my old one. I have no reason to doubt this one will heal in the same manner. Best wishes to all of you!
> P.S. You will have to go to my profile & albums to see it. I haven't figured out how to insert a pic in a message.


You wear it proudly; that looks really good. Nice and small!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

SnoodMama said:


> On a separate note... what are the Tums for? Heartburn or calcium? I've got heartburn too and wondering if it is related to thyroid or just a coincidence.


Calcium replacement.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> The surgeon told me he'd follow the wrinkle on my neck for the incision. I told him my little neck wrinkle was actually one of my best ones - couldn't he go in through my forehead???
> 
> Your scar is healing well, webster2.
> 
> ...


The surgeon I had usually goes through a wrinkle in the neck, but since I had a scar he decided to use my old one. I have not really covered mine up except when in the sun. I really don't care for the feel of anything on it.

Hard to tell you what to do on the party. I was still napping a lot after one week. I am finding if I do too much, I am really wiped out and pay the price with big time exhaustion. This healing takes time.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Andros said:


> You wear it proudly; that looks really good. Nice and small!


Thank you, I think it looks pretty good, and I don't mind it one bit!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Thank you, I think it looks pretty good, and I don't mind it one bit!


I hear everyone talking about incisions being "glued". How does this work? How soon can you take a bath or shower? Do you have an actual bandage covering the incision and, if so, for how long?

I've never been glued back together but it sounds like a miracle to not have stitches.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

How about mobility? How do you think it would feel to hit a tennis ball after 2 weeks? I play on a tennis team and they want to know how long I will be out and to be honest, I'm thinking that maybe 3 weeks after it I'll still be not quite my usual self. I mean in the best case scenario without strange complications. I need a crystal ball here, anybody got a crystal ball to tell me how my neck will feel 4 weeks from now?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Looking good Webster!!!



SnoodMama said:


> How about mobility? How do you think it would feel to hit a tennis ball after 2 weeks? I play on a tennis team and they want to know how long I will be out and to be honest, I'm thinking that maybe 3 weeks after it I'll still be not quite my usual self. I mean in the best case scenario without strange complications. I need a crystal ball here, anybody got a crystal ball to tell me how my neck will feel 4 weeks from now?


You'll be on replacement hormones right after the surgery, right? If so, I think you'd be able to do it three weeks out. Two weeks out and I could probably hit a tennis ball if I wanted to...but I'm not sure I'd really want to. If you want to be safe, I'd say tell them four weeks.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> Do you think there's any chance I can attend a special family function exactly one week after my surgery? My husband's only living uncle is going to be 95 and his family is throwing a birthday party/family reunion to celebrate. It'll be out-of-town but we'll come and go on the same day.
> 
> It's a catered dinner and I don't know whether to say I'm coming or not.


I think you'll be able to go. And you'll enjoy it!

I believe my surgery was on a Thursday. On Saturday, I drove myself to a friend's 60th birthday party. (My husband was sick and couldn't go, so if I wanted to go, I had to drive myself.) My mother would have disowned me if she knew, so please don't tell her!  I only stayed about an hour and a half, but I'm glad I went. I think a week later, you'll be feeling good enough to go to the party. Just bring a comfy pillow for napping in the car on the way home!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

SnoodMama said:


> How about mobility? How do you think it would feel to hit a tennis ball after 2 weeks? I play on a tennis team and they want to know how long I will be out and to be honest, I'm thinking that maybe 3 weeks after it I'll still be not quite my usual self. I mean in the best case scenario without strange complications. I need a crystal ball here, anybody got a crystal ball to tell me how my neck will feel 4 weeks from now?


My crystal ball says you'll be feeling very good in 4 weeks. It also agrees with Joplin...give yourself a month to get back into tennis. Your neck muscles will appreciate it. arty0049:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> I hear everyone talking about incisions being "glued". How does this work? How soon can you take a bath or shower? Do you have an actual bandage covering the incision and, if so, for how long?
> 
> I've never been glued back together but it sounds like a miracle to not have stitches.


I have had both. This time was glue(dermabond). I like the glue better. No bandage, showering the day after, no restrictions. I had internal stitches which healed on their own, and the glue just fell off after a bit.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh, wow. 4 weeks. That sounds honest and realistic. WAaaahhhhh!!!!!!!!! Ok. Good attitude. I will have a good attitude. I swear. Thank you guys so much for the info. I can't tell you how much you guys are helping. Now I'm getting sniffy. Damn pms.


----------

